# Netzteil durchgebrannt... kompletter PC kaputt?



## Dorfbubi (30. Januar 2013)

Moin leute,

letzte woche ist mein Netzteil vom Pc durchgebrannt.
Der Sohn meiner Schwester hat an meinem Pc Rumgespielt und den Eingangsspannungsschalter auf 150Volt umgeschalten. Nun ich denke mal er wusste nicht was das für ein Schalter war und ich hatte es nicht bemerkt. Später hab ich den Pc angemacht und... nunja es kam halt zu viel Strom aufs Netzteil und es hat laut geknallt. ._.

Nun... zuerst hab ich gedacht dass das Netzteil hin sei und hab mir ein Neues auf Amazon bestellt.
Als es ankam hab ichs am Pc angeschlossen und der PC ging nicht an, obwohl die Boardlampe geleuchtet hat.
Ich denke ich habe das Ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen...

Könnte die möglichkeit bestehen dass durch dieses Missgeschick mein Kompletter PC durchgebrannt ist?

Ich hab jetzt das bestellte netzteil zurück geschickt und probiers morgen mit einem Netzteil von einem Freund.

Achja, hier nochmal mein Computer und das Netzteil was ich bestellt hab:

DELL Inspiron 620 i5/3GHz/6GB/1TB GT530 Einstiegs-PCs günstig kaufen bei Media Markt
LC-Power LC500H-12 Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

LG Dorfbubi


----------



## Coldhardt (30. Januar 2013)

Kein Wunder das es das NT zerschossen hat 
Ich würde mir mal ein gutes (z.B Be Quiet Straight Power E9 450w) besorgen und noch mal testen (das zweite ist nämlich auch nicht sonderlich toll...) 
Kann aber sein, das dadurch auch noch was anderes kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## PhilSe (30. Januar 2013)

Also wenn die Schutzschaltungen im Netzteil nicht versagt ham müsste der PC noch gehen. Aber wie alt ist das Netzteil denn das das noch so nen Schalter hat...15 Jahre? Denn vo so ner Zeit ungefähr is mir das auch mal passiert...Bei nem Intel Pentium II 300 allerdings Netzteil getauscht und gut war...


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2013)

Och mensch, warum fragst nicht vorher und kaufst erstmal was?
Das bestellte Gerät kannst du gleich wieder zurück schicken, taugt nicht viel...
Alternativ ein 450W Seasonic G-Series (nicht das 360W) oder ein 450W E9.

Allerdings: Die Möglichkeit, dass das, was du hast total im Eimer ist, besteht...

Also, wenn du noch Garantie hast, trag das in den MM und sag, dass das Gerät nicht mehr geht.
Und bestehe beim nächsten mal aber bitte darauf, dass das Gerät, was du dir kaufst, über aktive PFC bzw einen Universellen Eingang von 100-240V besitzt. (druck vorher aber mal 'nen Datenblatt von einem guten Netzteil aus und nimm das mit. z.B. Seasonic G-Series, Straight Power E9, für den Fall, dass der Verkäufer dich für dumm verkaufen möchte)...



PhilSe schrieb:


> Also wenn die Schutzschaltungen im Netzteil nicht versagt ham müsste der PC noch gehen.


Nö... 



PhilSe schrieb:


> Aber wie alt ist das Netzteil denn das das noch so nen Schalter hat...15 Jahre?


Das ist wohl neu. Hat aber kein aktives PFC sondern nur pasives, daher auch dieser Schalter...

Und das ist eher etwas, was ich selbst nicht so toll finde...

Um gemein zu sein:
Was lernen wir daraus:
Einen PC kauft man nicht beim Elektrohändler...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2013)

Bloß weg mit dem Trümmerteil, das Netzteil kann es von alleine was vorher der Sohn deiner Schwester gesschafft hat.


----------



## Dorfbubi (30. Januar 2013)

nun.. ein schalter ist das nicht richtig.. eher soein roter ... öhh.. regler den man nach links oder rechts schieben muss.

leider ist die garantie im november abgelaufen.. ich hatte den pc damals bei dell bestelll... hab nur die mediamarkt seite gepostet weil dell den nichtmehr auf ihrer Website anbietet.

LG Dorfbubi


----------



## Coldhardt (30. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt: Neues NT bestellen und schauen, ob der Rest noch geht. Wenn nicht muss wohl ein neuer Pc her (dann aber bitte mit Beratung von uns )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2013)

Kannst du irgendwo ein NT zum testen ausleihen?


----------



## PhilSe (30. Januar 2013)

Stefan: Echt nich, also wie eben schon geschrieben passierte mir das auch mal...Und der PC ging noch...war das echt Glück? Hatte damals glaub nen 180W Netzteil oder so...Klar, das war dann futsch, aber nach Autausch gegen ein neues war alles beim alten *g* was nen Satz...


----------



## Dorfbubi (30. Januar 2013)

Uch hab jetzt das bestellte netzteil zurück geschickt und probiers morgen mit einem Netzteil von einem Freund.

mit dem bestelltem netzteil gings ja nicht.. die lampen haben aber trotzdem am mainboard geleuchtet..

ich hatte aber vorher schon problene mit dem pc.. der ging auch nicht an wenn ich zb. nicht das netzkabel aus der steckdose gezogen hab


----------



## Toby-ch (30. Januar 2013)

> ich hatte aber vorher schon Probleme mit dem pc.. der ging auch nicht an wenn ich zb. nicht das Netzkabel aus der Steckdose gezogen hab


Hm das klingt schon einmal nicht gut, evt. das Mainboard defekt oder eine Make...


----------



## Spinal (30. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kannst du irgendwo ein NT zum testen ausleihen?


 
Macht er doch 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und bestehe beim nächsten mal aber bitte darauf, dass das Gerät, was du dir kaufst, über aktive PFC bzw einen Universellen Eingang von 100-240V besitzt. (druck vorher aber mal 'nen Datenblatt von einem guten Netzteil aus und nimm das mit. z.B. Seasonic G-Series, Straight Power E9, für den Fall, dass der Verkäufer dich für dumm verkaufen möchte)...



Ich denke das sind Details, mit denen sich der "normale" PC Käufer nicht auskennt und auch nicht auskennen muss. Und hinterher reklamieren kann man da wohl eh nicht. Viel trauriger ist es doch, dass solche Netzteile in so modernen PCs von einer doch recht renommierten Marke verbaut werden.

Aber bei meinem 286er vor XX Jahren ist das auch passiert, da war ebenfalls nur das Netzteil hinüber. Ich drücke dir die Daumen.

Btw. Vielleicht holst du dir beim Einbau jemand dazu, der sich etwas auskennt. Ist zwar kein Hexenwerk, aber vielleicht fehlte ja wirklich nur ein Stecker oder so 

bye
Spinal


----------



## DFGPandarino (19. April 2017)

Heyy Leute,

Gestern Nacht ist mir mein Netzteil durchgebrannt. Ich habe nun ein anderes Netzteil eingebaut und angeschlossen und ja nun bleibt der PC in den Screen hängen wo man im Boot Menü und ins BIOS kann ich kann die F8 Taste so oft drücken wie ich will und es geht nicht ins Boot Menü vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen....

Danke im voraus 

LG Panda


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2017)

Mehr Infos wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## SFT-GSG (20. April 2017)

nach deinen wenigen Infos kann sonst was noch kaputt (oder falsch angeschlossen) sein. Die frage ist auch: Warum ist das alte netzteil kaputt gegangen? Es kann auch ein kurzer im System sein, sehe dir dein Mainboard an, ist da en Elko aufgeplatzt? Bei billigen und alten Mainboards wurden die haufenweise in schlechter qualität verbaut.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2017)

DFGPandarino schrieb:


> Heyy Leute,
> 
> Gestern Nacht ist mir mein Netzteil durchgebrannt. Ich habe nun ein anderes Netzteil eingebaut und angeschlossen und ja nun bleibt der PC in den Screen hängen wo man im Boot Menü und ins BIOS kann ich kann die F8 Taste so oft drücken wie ich will und es geht nicht ins Boot Menü vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen....
> 
> ...



Erzähl bloß nicht zuviel von der Hardware, die verbaut ist. Wir raten gerne.


----------



## eXquisite (20. April 2017)

Ich hätte beinahe gesagt das Teil ist zu 100% im Arsch - in meiner alten Schule hatten wir ähnliche Netzteile in den Rechnern und da waren fast Wöchentlich Rechner kaputt da irgendwelche Leute exakt diesen Schalter umgelegt haben 

Die konnte die IT damals komplett in die Tonne hauen, meist liefen nicht mal mehr die CPUs - die Boards erst recht nicht, beim Einschaltstrom wird dann direkt was mitgenommen.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2017)

Du hast als Schüler also schon an den Netzteilen herumgefummelt?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. April 2017)

Man beachte das Datum des nach 4 Jahren ausgegrabenen Threads ^^


----------

